# Picking up runny dog poo?



## rachy (Dec 9, 2009)

Fester has had a bad tummy for past 2 days and my garden is looking in a sorry state.

Any tips on picking up runny poo? It seems impossible to pick up without making more of a mess.

Rachel
x


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

we wipe it with hand towels then get out the bucket of water and hard broom and have a clean up. Although we have a drain in the alley way so easily get the dirty water out of the garden.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It's a difficult one. I just scrape up what I can, and wash down with water if at home. In the outside world I do the best job I can, using leaves or moss as a mop to get the stuff I can't get into a poo bag on it's own. If on earth, scraping up the top surface and disposing of that too. 
It's quite likely that a dog with such runny poos has some sort of infection, so it's important to clean up as much as possible to avoid infecting other dogs.


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

When Bingley's at home he usually does his stuff in the back yard, so runny poos are easy to hose away. But when he's done that on the lawn, I've picked up and wiped away most of it (you're right, it doesn't half cling to the grass :arf and then used a watering can to rinse away what's left.


----------



## thewoofbook (Aug 31, 2009)

You can get freeze spray which is said to help, although it wasn't great when I tried it but I am told by others it does work well for them if it isnt too runny.


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hose-pipe on full whack . . . if walking I carry tissues and get as much as I can up, I then sprinkle grass on it so as ppl walking dont walk on it when it's still wet!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

If you can-A bucket of wtaer works wonders
If you can't-Grabs clumps of grass or leaves and throw it over and then pick it up that way.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

rachy said:


> Fester has had a bad tummy for past 2 days and my garden is looking in a sorry state.
> 
> Any tips on picking up runny poo? It seems impossible to pick up without making more of a mess.
> 
> ...


You can buy a spray which freezes dog and cat poo so it is easier to pick up. But other than that get a shovel and take it up with that. Sprinkly some sand over the ares which wont come up the rain will make the sand go into the grass anyway.

Just remember if you use disposible gloves and your fingers pokes through it, DONT LICK YOUR FINGERS


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

I use a trowel kept specifically for the dog garden,I just scoop up the poo and if runny hose it after.If im out i do tend to carry tissue or wipes as backup for those runny poo moments.


----------



## lisa.asil (Dec 2, 2009)

I leave a bag of ice cubes on it for a couple of mins until it's solid enough to pick up. Cheaper than the freeze spray and it makes any grass which is covered in it easier to pluck up too.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

In this weater, I just wait until it's a frosty morning then go scrape it up with a shovel :laugh:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I use a wallpaper scraper it works a treat...straight onto the shovel


----------

